# Custom Baseband For Cm7



## clowe (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi everyone. I just wanted to know which custom baseband(s) work great on the droid 2 cmda with cm7 and Jakebites v14. Currenly my 3g isn't sticking after rebooting my phone. I'm using baseband BP_C_01.09.13P. Thanks.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

You cant swap basebands, you can only use whatever you can get via OTA.


----------

